#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Which are the good things about opposite gender friendship?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,


We have two different types of people in our world, one those who think girls and boys can be best friends and the second ones those who don't think opposite gender friendship is possible. Guys If you have best friends in the opposite gender. Can you guys tell me the best things about having a best friend of the opposite gender?

----------


## subasan

> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> We have two different types of people in our world, one those who think girls and boys can be best friends and the second ones those who don't think opposite gender friendship is possible. Guys If you have best friends in the opposite gender. Can you guys tell me the best things about having a best friend of the opposite gender?


Friendship is not gender biased. If your insanity level almost matches the other person then you can be best friends forever. Me being a boy, I can only talk about the male part of the friendship. 

1. Your girl bestie helps you in mingling with a random crowd in the party. 
2. She'll help you understand a girl's emotion. 
3. She will guard you from the wrong girl. 
4. She splits the bill.
5. She lets you go through her wallet/bag
6. You can be open to her

And the most important thing is she won't judge you for who you're.

----------


## Bhavya

> Friendship is not gender biased. If your insanity level almost matches the other person then you can be best friends forever.


True, Couldn't agree more.




> Me being a boy, I can only talk about the male part of the friendship. 
> 
> 1. Your girl bestie helps you in mingling with a random crowd in the party. 
> 2. She'll help you understand a girl's emotion. 
> 3. She will guard you from the wrong girl. 
> 4. She splits the bill.
> 5. She lets you go through her wallet/bag
> 6. You can be open to her
> 
> And the most important thing is she won't judge you for who you're.


These are really sweet gestures, Lucky you, You have got a great best friend.

----------


## Thuva

I would say the opposite gender is the best well-wishers ever. My well-wisher is my best friend and she is a girl. I won't give up her at any cause coz the care and affection will be like a mom... Like a Sis... Like a Friend. So I would prefer Gender isn't a matter for friendship. Friendship is something beyond what we imagine.

----------


## Bhavya

> I would say the opposite gender is the best well-wishers ever. My well-wisher is my best friend and she is a girl. I won't give up her at any cause coz the care and affection will be like a mom... Like a Sis... Like a Friend. So I would prefer Gender isn't a matter for friendship. Friendship is something beyond what we imagine.


Yeah, I too believe that gender doesn't matter when it comes to friendship, but there is something special in opposite gender friendship and the above two comments clearly defining it. As boys, you guys treat you girl bestie so special. I would like to hear from a girl as well, let's wait for their comments.

----------


## subasan

> True, Couldn't agree more.
> 
> These are really sweet gestures, Lucky you, You have got a great best friend.



Thanks. Now can you let us know the female part of the friendship?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks. Now can you let us know the female part of the friendship?


I don't have any male best friends, So I don't know much about the opposite gender friendship. But I have seen some opposite gender besties. The boys always being the protector for their girls they take full care of the girls and treat them like a princess

----------


## subasan

> I don't have any male best friends, So I don't know much about the opposite gender friendship. But I have seen some opposite gender besties. The boys always being the protector for their girls they take full care of the girls and treat them like a princess


I am sorry that you were not able to experience that. Your observation is half true. Yes, we're protective but they're not our princesses. We will be the first person to mock them if something like that happen. 

I have a proposition here, a friend is a friend only. They're not sister or mother or princess. Being a friend is a privilege and that has a special place.

----------


## Bhavya

> I am sorry that you were not able to experience that. Your observation is half true. Yes, we're protective but they're not our princesses. We will be the first person to mock them if something like that happen. 
> 
> I have a proposition here, a friend is a friend only. They're not sister or mother or princess. Being a friend is a privilege and that has a special place.


Thanks for sharing your perspective, I respect your view.

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for sharing your perspective, I respect your view.


Thanks for your reply, friend!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for your reply, friend!





> Being a friend is a privilege and that has a special place


This is true, every relationship has its special place, so we can't compare each other

----------

